# Milk of Magnesia and extreme bloating! (other stuff too)



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

This is my first post here.My doc told me I have ibs about three years ago. I suffer from severe and constant constipation. I also have terrible anxiety and depression. My anxiety is me being a severe hypochondriac. The worst my doc says he has ever seen.So like I said I have always had constipation. As far back as I can remember. It never really ever hurt though. I could go two weeks and not really feel pain.The only times I can have a bowel movements is early in the morning after I have consumed a lot of caffiene. The caffiene upsets my stomach and I have a bowel movement.So this past November my constipation was about as bad as I have ever had. Nothing would work except for a fleet enema. Even with those only a little would come out.The constipation and enema use continued until January when a friend recommended milk of magnesia. I didn't think it was going to work but after three days I had a bowel movement in the morning. After that I would have a bowel movement for the next couple of days without even taking the mom. So I figured I had found a cure. I would take it for three days then wait a few days and start again.This worked pretty well for about a month and then the milk of magnesia begain to cause what I believe to be extreme bloating pains. It feels like my colon on my right and left side is completely full. My lower intestinal area feels inflamed. It's always worse in the morning! For my whole life my intestines have hurt and I am nauseas when I awake but this is something different. I feel as though my colon and intestines are inflamed or something.It feels like I need to pass an extreme large amount of gas but I cannot. Last week when I had these pains I was passing more gas then I have my whole life. This week I feel the same but am not passing the gas as much. Maybe it's trapped gas? My rectum literally feels swollen shut. This is how I have always explained my constipation to my docs. I feel like it's swollen down there. Like I need to go but it just won't come out. Only when I am extremely relaxed in the morning and have some caffiene can I have a bowel movement.I know this is gonna sound weird but I wonder if other guys have this also? When I have to have a bowel movement my scrotum tightens up a lot and my stomach muscles feel loose. Also my bowel movements are very fast. When i sit on the toilet i either have one or not. The stool just comes out immediately. If my scrotum is not tight I can not have a bowel movement. I thought I have had a hernia my whole life but my doc says no. I have also thought I could have proctitis but no doc has ever checked me out dor it.So back to the milk of magnesia. Could this be what is causing this severe bloated/inflamed feel? It feels worse on my left side under my ribs. Like something is swollen under there. Sometimes i feel it on my right side also. I assumed its either trapped gas in my colon or trapped fluids of some kind. It happens when I take mom so I assume this is what is causing my pain. I am currently not constpated. I had a bowel movement yesterday but I feel totally full down there. I also have a low appetite. I recently had a complete blood workup done and all was fine there. Any recommendations for how to get out trapped gas? I have tried gasx. Doesn't do anything. I even tried another enema a couple of days ago and nothing came out but the enema. That was weird considering I had a soft normal looking bowel movement the next morning.Sorry for such a jumbled post. This is all giving me severe anxiety. Which I take medicine for but it is not even calming me down now. I am actually starting to think that all of this could be a cause of my anxiety. The worse my anxiety the worse I feel.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

have you tried peppermint tea helps calms stomach down i stopped laxotives like milk and movicol cause they cause so much discofot, dovctor dont understand ibs and thats why they think your making it up, my doctors are the same, anixety is terrible i have it too, drink plenty of water and gets lots of fruit and veg and sleep, change your gp if he aint helping, good luck x


----------

